# How to run a portable generator in hurricane rain/wind?



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

If you're power goes out during a large storm, you will need a portable generator.

How can I protect it from the rain/wind that requires me to need it?

I have never used a generator before. Will starting it require me to go outside in the storm?

How can I get the power in the house without leaving a door or window slightly cracked?


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

That generator produces carbon monoxide which can kill your family in short time. Stick to flashlights until the storm has passed, or find a place with an overhang, or even your garage, if you don't mind leaving the door open.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2016)

Have you bought one yet, you can get some with a battery and a starter, and your best bet would be a shed on the side of the house. If you are going big enough to run the house there is special gear for changing from street to gen power.
If you are doing a small one to keep the fridge going you could  install a set of outlets in a wall, male outside female inside.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

havasu said:


> That generator produces carbon monoxide which can kill your family in short time. Stick to flashlights until the storm has passed, or find a place with an overhang, or even your garage, if you don't mind leaving the door open.



I was planning on putting the generator outside.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Have you bought one yet, you can get some with a battery and a starter, and your best bet would be a shed on the side of the house. If you are going big enough to run the house there is special gear for changing from street to gen power.
> If you are doing a small one to keep the fridge going you could  install a set of outlets in a wall, male outside female inside.



I would just want the fridge, stove when necessary, a couple lamps, and a power strip for a computer and phone charger.

Do they have lithium ion batteries? How long can they last for?

And, without knowing specifically if or when the power will go out, how can I get from the house to the shed and back in those weather conditions?

No, I haven't bought one.

And maybe a couple fans since the A/c is hard wired to the house so I think that would be impossible.


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

I purchased a pretty nice generator from Costco. It had a battery for quick starts, and even included a keychain start button, that will reach about 50 feet away. It is a pretty cool feature. As a matter of fact, it is so cool that my ex wife stole it during the divorce. She doesn't know yet, but I will be stealing it back real soon!


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

If you want to run delicate electronics, do yourself a favor and spend the extra money for an inverter/generator. You'll do damage to your computer if you don't use the inverter.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2016)

The best system if you have nat. gas starts automatic when power goes out. Expensive!


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

:thbup:





havasu said:


> If you want to run delicate electronics, do yourself a favor and spend the extra money for an inverter/generator. You'll do damage to your computer if you don't use the inverter.



What is the difference between an inverter and just a generator?

I was going to go with battery powered so that I can start it from a distance, like the 50 feet distance you mentioned.

Why can't I run electronics from a power strip like I do normally?

The only type of inverter that I know about plugs into a car cigarette lighter and changes DC to AC.

I also know of something that changes incoming AC in an RV, for example, into DC power for the lights.

What do you mean when you say inverter?


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The best system if you have nat. gas starts automatic when power goes out. Expensive!



I do have natural gas. How much? How can I measure my requirements?

Can you send a link?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I do have natural gas. How much? How can I measure my requirements?
> 
> Can you send a link?



I have seen one, and that is all I know
I think some are better than others, some people here may know more about them.
http://www.generac.com/for-homeowners/home-backup-power


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2016)

They have dual fuel generators too for gas and natural gas or propane. I agree a shed is the best. Two people died in Florida today running a generator. Generators are mostly waterproof so leaving it on a patio should be fine. I use my work one in the rain when ever it rains here. So maybe twice in the last fifteen years.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 7, 2016)

Chris said:


> They have dual fuel generators too for gas and natural gas or propane. I agree a shed is the best. Two people died in Florida today running a generator. Generators are mostly waterproof so leaving it on a patio should be fine. I use my work one in the rain when ever it rains here. So maybe twice in the last fifteen years.



They died because they ran them in their house?

I would not do that. I have a shed, but I also don't want the shed to build up carbon monoxide. Perhaps I could have a hose for the exhaust.

This still leaves the problem of getting to and from the shed to turn it on. I can't predict when my power will go out.

And how long will a battery powered generator last for?


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a mod friend who installed two solar panels, two deep cycle batteries, and an inverter. He spent about $600 for everything and can keep a fridge and a few lights on forever if needed. Every few months, Costco sells them with a vendor in their road shows.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 8, 2016)

havasu said:


> I have a mod friend who installed two solar panels, two deep cycle batteries, and an inverter. He spent about $600 for everything and can keep a fridge and a few lights on forever if needed. Every few months, Costco sells them with a vendor in their road shows.



I'm sure there's a million ways to do it.


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, there are lots of ways.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, many of the suggestions are good so far. Here is a bit more detail and then you can take it from there.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> If you're power goes out during a large storm, you will need a portable generator.



Yes, you will want a generator either portable or stand by. Portable generators are less expensive but require more work when using them. You have to start them, make sure they are outside away from the house, run cords from the generator to the house etc. A stand by generator is more expensive but far easier if it is within your budget. An automatic standby generator will kick on automatically after the power has been out for a given amount of time. This is good for elderly people, disabled etc. They are installed permanently usually being fed by propane and not gas so you don't have to go outside every couple of hours and put gas in it again.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> How can I protect it from the rain/wind that requires me to need it?



If you are going with a portable generator be sure that you follow the instructions carefully with the proper procedures in grounding it. Then there are more options from there. As mentioned there are many ways to get the power from the outside to the inside. It is more so how much you want to spend to do it. One thought of how to protect it from weather is maybe using something like a large portable dog house with a lid that lifts off. This will be far cheaper than a shed. Just make sure it is large enough so the generator will not overheat. A lift off lid so you can take it off and add gas to the generator as needed.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> I have never used a generator before. Will starting it require me to go outside in the storm?



Yes, a portable generator will require you to go outside. There are some that can start easier without pulling the cord etc. Again how much you want to spend.



farmerjohn1324 said:


> How can I get the power in the house without leaving a door or window slightly cracked?



You can do this even with a portable generator again by installing a generator receptacle on the house side of the house and then you only have to run one cord to the house and not leave windows or doors open.

My suggestion to you and I am sure others will say the same thing the first thing you want to do is figure out exactly what you want to be able to run while power is out. Once you figure that out then a load calculation must be performed to determine the size generator you need. Some people will then decide if they want to go larger or smaller depending on the amount they want to spend on the generator. Again, with convenience if within your budget get a stand by generator; more money but much easier and more convenient.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 8, 2016)

Well, I hope you have survived the storm in good shape, FJ. I think I recall you being in FL., but not sure which part. Do you still have power?


----------



## havasu (Oct 8, 2016)

BTW, they had a 2000w Inverter/generator at Sam's Club today. It was selling for $299. Looked just like a suitcase style Honda generator for 1/5th the price.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 8, 2016)

havasu said:


> BTW, they had a 2000w Inverter/generator at Sam's Club today. It was selling for $299. Looked just like a suitcase style Honda generator for 1/5th the price.



I've been looking at battery powered generator and an 1800 watt would only keep my refrigerator powered for 4 hours.

How long does a gas generator last for?

I'm trying to lessen the loan.

I can get indoor lithium-ion lights. I can cook food before the storm comes, but I would still like to be able to use a microwave if the power is out for over a day. I can use coolers and ice, but would still want to keep my fridge running.

I definitely need a phone charger and computer charger with modem plugged in also.

Battery would be preferable because I don't have to go outside, worry about carbon monoxide, and housing of my gas generator, make extra outlets on the outside of my house, etc.

Microwave is 1050 watts, phone charger is 5, computer is ~34, I'm not sure about the fridge, but I know that would be the most demanding load. 

I need to find out how many watt-hours (or joules : 1 watt = 1 joule/second) are stored in these battery generators so I can determine if it will actually keep me in power for a whole day or longer.

According to the specs, it holds 612 wH.

With a maximum continuous output of 1440 watts.

I just read that a refrigerator uses much less than a microwave. A fridge would be 500 - 750. So I could unplug the fridge momentarily if I needed to use the microwave.

Does this mean it would only keep my fridge running for one hour? That doesn't help me very much.


----------



## Chris (Oct 8, 2016)

My RV has four deep cycle batteries and an inverter. It can run lights, tv, fridge and the microwave. Length of time depends on how long you run them. Microwave sucks the juice. I have one solar panel on the roof that is 2'x 4' and it does a good job at charging but still doesn't keep up.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 8, 2016)

Chris said:


> My RV has four deep cycle batteries and an inverter. It can run lights, tv, fridge and the microwave. Length of time depends on how long you run them. Microwave sucks the juice. I have one solar panel on the roof that is 2'x 4' and it does a good job at charging but still doesn't keep up.



It's probably just the fridge that's gonna get me. I can help myself by storing canned food, keeping coolers with ice, cooking enough food for two days ahead at time, etc.

Of course, it was 10 years since the last hurricane hit this area, so this probably won't come into play very often.

But good to be prepared.

Here's a genius idea: Get TWO battery generators. If it's only going to happen every decade, I might as well be prepared.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 9, 2016)

> If it's only going to happen every decade


Just because the last one was ten years ago doesn't mean the next one will happen in ten years...it could be next week hypothetically, or next month. FL has a long history with hurricanes, check it out.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 9, 2016)

True. I better stock up on coolers.

Or a mini fridge.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2016)

A camp stove will do your cooking and you can toss it in a cupboard or closet.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 9, 2016)

Chris said:


> A camp stove will do your cooking and you can toss it in a cupboard or closet.



But can you run that inside?


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2016)

I don't see it any different than running your stove. How often do you really turn on your vent fan for that either? Just set it on your stove. But really if you have a gas stove it should work without power anyway. You may have to use a match to light it if it doesn't have a pilot light.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Oct 9, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> But can you run that inside?



When I had a large boat which had a galley (kitchen) I had a little two burner stove. I used it all the time at port (while docked). I believe it ran on a special fuel like denatured alcohol. You can try checking that out. I never had a problem with fumes etc being in the boat but of course like any other cooking fuel you have to be careful. You will end up paying more for it because anything "marine" related is just more money.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 9, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> When I had a large boat which had a galley (kitchen) I had a little two burner stove. I used it all the time at port (while docked). I believe it ran on a special fuel like denatured alcohol. You can try checking that out. I never had a problem with fumes etc being in the boat but of course like any other cooking fuel you have to be careful. You will end up paying more for it because anything "marine" related is just more money.



If I'm only going to be using during the rare hurricane, I don't mind buying expensive fuel.

I've heard conflicting reports over whether propane is safe indoors. Obviously, there are millions of gas stoves all over the world, but the propane stoves have warnings on them about indoor use.

It is important to delineate between the time a storm is actively raining/winding and the time after when it's calm that the power is down. If the storm has past, it's no issue for me to use the stove outside.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2016)

Two of my homes are run on propane. Propane stoves, propane heater and wall heater.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2016)

I just came from Sam's Club after purchasing their 1000W inverter/generator. It is super light, super cheap to run, and super quiet. It was $279 plus tax.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Oct 9, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> If I'm only going to be using during the rare hurricane, I don't mind buying expensive fuel....



I do not mean the fuel is expensive. I mean the stove is expensive because it is "marine" related. 

Again, anything that has to do with a boat is expensive.

Definition of a power boat - "A hole in the water surrounded by wood into which one pours money"; today it is fiberglass and not wood.

Definition of a sail boat - "Is like standing in a shower tearing up hundred dollar bills".

Sorry, ran off on a tangent; just had to throw that in.  :rofl:


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 9, 2016)

A portable gasoline generator is the cheapest way to have a large back-up power source, but it comes chock-full of issues. These must never be run in a building with humans or animals in it- not even in an attached garage with the big door wide open. _Matthew may have run it's course but we will see more deaths yet from improper generator use._ Problems with these are fuel: today's gas does not store well and after sitting 2-3 months it may not start or run a small engine. Ethanol-free gas is best but anything will work if it's fresh. You can't just put it away and forget about it when you're done or it will not start when you need it. The easiest way out is to let it run out of fuel, add half a gallon of fresh gas with a fuel stabilizer mixed in it, start it and let it run a couple minutes, then turn it off. Do NOT run the carburetor dry- leave the gas in there and turn the fuel tap off after the engine is stopped. Every couple months or so drag it out start it, letting it run at least ten minutes with a good-sized  electrical load plugged in, and add another half-gallon of fresh stabilized fuel. When the tank becomes full, drain it and start over. You need that electrical load when 'exercising' your generator as that renews the tiny bit of magnetism inside which lets the machine start making power (short version on a complex topic).

Old wisdom was to run the carb dry but with today's crappy gas doing that is guaranteed to gum up the carburetor during storage. By running it ten minutes you refresh the gas in the carb and as long as it stays wet in there gum cannot form. The engine heat will evaporate any condensation which has formed in the oil. The oil being splashed around will prevent rust on the engine internals. You can store with a dry carb if you take it of and clean it with carb cleaner, blow air through all passages, then spray WD40 on and through everything before reattaching it. You will need to renew that process annually if it's stored in an uncontrolled environment (no HVAC) and half as often if stored (with a totally  empty gas tank!) inside.

I'm a Ham radio operator with over a decade's involvement with emergency and event communications, and this is how 95%+ of us store our generators which must always be ready to start and run immediately at all times. It is a system that works without fail but you cannot overlook that 2 month workout or annual carb cleaning schedule, nor can you use anything but fresh gas. The old stuff is OK to run in your car if you mix a gallon or two of it with a fill-up. Car engines have larger fuel passages less prone to clogging and the computer will compensate for any weakness in the fuel. If you put it in your lawnmower (or other small engine) it will clog that machine up so don't go there. I have also spent a few years as a professional car and motorcycle mechanic including doing some performance work so I know whereof I'm speaking. 

Propane (LP gas) is a cleaner fuel and with it you only have to worry about internal rust and condensation in the oil. It stores forever as-is, but it's also harder to obtain in emergencies since everyone gets it all to cook with early in the game, and far fewer places sell it. But if you can store enough of it safely (outside of your house only again) it by far the better way to go. The downsides are bulk of an external tank, lack of an easy way to measure quantity, and it's habit of flowing low across slabs to an ignition source if it leaks. 

For a permanent installation of an at-home generator it's best to seek local advice. The usual fuels are diesel and either natural or LP gas based on the local supply and weather situation. 

This is just a very condensed 'primer' on generators; barely enough to get by on. There's a lot more to know about small engines and generators (they're actually alternators since they make AC and not DC) which you should know to get the best from them. And most important is safety which you can easily find for yourself. *DO* that before buying or operating a generator or it may be the last purchase of your life!

Phil


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm not sure I want a gas generator at all because that would mean I have to go out in the storm to start it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 9, 2016)

And then you will realize it's been six months since you last started it and it won't start until you clean the carb.

I would still recommend buying one just to have. But it and put oil in it but not gas. If a storm is coming you can buy some gas and keep it in the gas can. Then if it comes down to it you can go out in a storm and fuel it and start it. You say you don't want one until your batteries have died and it is your last resort for efficient power.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm actually going to leave my new generator boxed up until I really need it. No chance of gumming up the carb. I do have to confirm there is oil in the shipping container before hand.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2016)

Usually not. At least with most of the equipment I buy.


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2016)

The last 3 I bought all had oil inside the case. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 10, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I'm not sure I want a gas generator at all because that would mean I have to go out in the storm to start it.


I'm sure you can ride out the few hours of a storm without power - that's what flashlights are for. After the storms has passed, then you can light up the gen and live happily ever after.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 10, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I'm sure you can ride out the few hours of a storm without power - that's what flashlights are for. After the storms has passed, then you can light up the gen and live happily ever after.



Yes, flashlights, indoor battery lamps, coolers, propane grills.

But what if the town is out of gas so I can only run my generator for a limited time? How long does one tankful last? I would probably only run my fridge and electronics on it.

I still have no way of keeping my electronics charged during the storm, unless I buy a separate battery generator just for that. It sucks to be without a cell phone and computer and these smart phones run out quick.


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2016)

My battery jump box has a USB port that could charge a cell phone for 100 charges. If you are concerned about long term survival without power, your only option would be solar.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 10, 2016)

havasu said:


> My battery jump box has a USB port that could charge a cell phone for 100 charges. If you are concerned about long term survival without power, your only option would be solar.



That takes care of the phone, but the computer takes a bit more. It would probably do both. Plus, phones have Internet so I wouldn't necessarily NEED a computer.

Do you know how long a generator would power a fridge for?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2016)

Mastercarpenty said:


> A portable gasoline generator is the cheapest way to have a large back-up power source, but it comes chock-full of issues. These must never be run in a building with humans or animals in it- not even in an attached garage with the big door wide open. _Matthew may have run it's course but we will see more deaths yet from improper generator use._ Problems with these are fuel: today's gas does not store well and after sitting 2-3 months it may not start or run a small engine. Ethanol-free gas is best but anything will work if it's fresh. You can't just put it away and forget about it when you're done or it will not start when you need it. The easiest way out is to let it run out of fuel, add half a gallon of fresh gas with a fuel stabilizer mixed in it, start it and let it run a couple minutes, then turn it off. Do NOT run the carburetor dry- leave the gas in there and turn the fuel tap off after the engine is stopped. Every couple months or so drag it out start it, letting it run at least ten minutes with a good-sized  electrical load plugged in, and add another half-gallon of fresh stabilized fuel. When the tank becomes full, drain it and start over. You need that electrical load when 'exercising' your generator as that renews the tiny bit of magnetism inside which lets the machine start making power (short version on a complex topic).
> 
> Old wisdom was to run the carb dry but with today's crappy gas doing that is guaranteed to gum up the carburetor during storage. By running it ten minutes you refresh the gas in the carb and as long as it stays wet in there gum cannot form. The engine heat will evaporate any condensation which has formed in the oil. The oil being splashed around will prevent rust on the engine internals. You can store with a dry carb if you take it of and clean it with carb cleaner, blow air through all passages, then spray WD40 on and through everything before reattaching it. You will need to renew that process annually if it's stored in an uncontrolled environment (no HVAC) and half as often if stored (with a totally  empty gas tank!) inside.
> 
> ...



Great info Phil thanks for sharing!


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2016)

Depends on the size of the generator and the size and use of the fridge. The little 1000w generator I purchased has a run time of 8 hours on I believe a 1/2 gallon of gas. It will run my fridge and maybe a few lights inside during an emergency. My neighbor has a 7000w monster and it goes through a gallon of fuel every hour, but can run about 5 fridges and a dozen lights. Remember, chances are, with any larger natural disaster, you will have no internet connection so the computer would be worthless. 

Another interesting forum I dabble in is www.preparedsociety.com. There are many members who live off the grid for years at a time, and have provided alot of useful information. If you have some time, stop by and say hello!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 10, 2016)

After all this is a DIY forum. No need to go outside and start a gen or go to a gas station that might be out of gas. 

 [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVAZIDFMRXY[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2016)

For some strange reason, I am now thinking of the Flintstone's famous pedal car!


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 10, 2016)

havasu said:


> For some strange reason, I am now thinking of the Flintstone's famous pedal car!



Haha it got his onion chopped though. I dont think I would run the freezer off it but to charge your phone and computer why not. Plus it is great exercise and better for you than swimming in the pool with too much chlorine.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Oct 10, 2016)

There is no way that thing would fun a fridge even if I was pedaling it.

A 5W phone charger - maybe.

I'm not about to do all that weird stuff.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok then here is the less exercise version. Gives you AM / FM   all the weather information charges your phone and has a light. 

There are about 1000 similar hand crank jobs for sale to be ready to stay in contact when the lights go out. 

http://www.esafetysupplies.com/Eton...dio-Red.html?gclid=COOhkMTb0M8CFZCEaQodS00GEw


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 10, 2016)

You don't need to keep your fridge plugged into it all the time.  Power up the fridge and let it run until it stops, then move the power to something else.  If you don't open the door to the fridge it will stay cold without power for a while.  Plug the fridge in every hour or so and let it run until it stops.  This can make your fuel supply last a lot longer.

An electric stove will use a lot of power.  If you have a gas stove it won't take much power to run the cook top.  Oven may take a bit more, but they are typically on a 20 amp 120 VAC circuit, and not even a dedicated one.

Your Internet connection will likely be down if there is a widespread power outage anyway so powering your PC may not be essential.  You should be able to use your cell phone for most of your browsing.  Of course if you really want to you can use your cell as a wireless hotspot for your PC.

A gas furnace can be run on a portable generator, again like the fridge, it doesn't need to be hooked up all the time even in colder areas.  Run it for 15 minutes every hour to keep the house comfortable.  Central air requires a larger generator like a permanently wired back-up generator.

As others mentioned, I'd keep the generator out of the garage even with the door wide open.   Hurricanes and ice storms don't generally sneak up on us.  If you buy a generator you can go out and stock up on gas as the forecast begins taking shape.  You normally know you might be in the path of the storm a week in advance.  The path can change and if you don't need the extra fuel you can always run it in your car or other gas engines.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2016)

That bicycle alternator idea would work as a backup to solar on charging a couple deep cycle batteries if needed. Better yet build a fan on it and leave it outside in the storm, it will keep your batteries topped off. I have thought about building one for my yard to power some LED lights for the fun of it.


----------

